# Changer l'adresse iCloud



## Uncia (30 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour 

Je souhaite changer mon adresse mail iCloud de mon compte Apple, j'ai déjà essayé en vain, alors je me demande si cela est possible?

Je m'explique: ce n'est PAS l'adresse que j'utilise pour l'appleID, c'est bien celle qui sert pour iMessage, iCloud etc...
Celle qui à le nom de domaine en @me.com ou @icloud.com

Sinon, j'ai bien pensé à une manière radicale qui est la création d'un nouveau compte Apple, mais bon, cela veut dire gros travail pour permuter les comptes surtout avec iTunes 

Merci de me dire si c'est faisable
À Bientôt


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour

cela va peux être vous aider


----------



## Uncia (30 Septembre 2017)

Merci de cette réponse vitesse lumière mais c'est la procédure appleID ou identifiant principal, moi c'est l'adresse iCloud que je veux changer


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2017)

C'est pas la même ?


----------



## Uncia (30 Septembre 2017)

Non, ce n'est pas la même. C'est du temps de mobileMe, impossible de fusionner l'adresse mobileMe et mon compte Apple, donc j'ai du créer une autre adresse en iCloud, mais elle ne me plais pas finalement.
Donc j'aimerai en changer

Pour la petite histoire un sujet de l'époque: https://forums.macg.co/threads/icloud-mobile-me-apple-id.724032/

Petit rajout:

D'ailleurs, il faudrait que je face supprimer ce compte mobileMe un jour


----------



## devy (30 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

il est possible de changer l'adresse du compte iCloud mais plus par une adresse en @icloud.com ..
C'est "couillon" si tu permets, mais c'est comme çà.

voilà ma mésaventure qui résume bien la situation :
https://forums.macg.co/threads/changer-didentifiant-icloud.1285720/#post-13075561

a+


----------



## Uncia (30 Septembre 2017)

Merci encore,

mais je crois que j'ai soulevé une question jamais abordée, c'est l'adresse secondaire que je veux modifier, pas celle du compte principale appleID


----------



## Daffy44 (2 Octobre 2017)

Sauf a créer un alias on ne peut supprimer l’adresse crée avec le compte Apple sous domaine ME ou iCloud


----------

